
SSD stress testing finds Intel might be the only reliable drive manufacturer - prajjwal
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/173887-ssd-stress-testing-finds-intel-might-be-the-only-reliable-drive-manufacturer
======
midas007
So I have an OWC 480 GB Pro 6G that, at the time, was $1.5k. It has an
interesting intermittent failure mode: If the temperature of the laptop goes
below 16 C (60 F), the system won't recognize it. Guess what the problem is?
Condensation. It collect inside the SSD's plastic clamshell and shorts some of
the pins. They failed to seal it and failed to include a desiccant in that
space, or just pot in the whole thing in epoxy.

Conclusion: Cheap, poorly engineered and poorly tested.

------
orik
Didn't test samsung huh?

I've been exclusively using Samsung and Intel SSD for production machines-
however I'm not too worried about the power cutting out. With dual power
supplies and several diesel generators in my datacenter, I'll be okay.

~~~
sjwright
I've heard numerous stories of racks losing power for innumerable stupid
reasons, such as mislabeled wiring, misconfigured wiring, misguided UPS
migration procedures, and yes, in one case, where cleaners tripped over a
cable.

Point is, even the best systems aren't infallible. It's always, _always_ a
matter of reducing and/or managing risks.

~~~
vidarh
We had one of our racks losing power for a whole day because smoke started
pouring out of a UPS at the data centre, triggering the fire alarm, causing
the fire department to demand a full shutdown before they could send people
in...

No fire, but a failed component in the UPS. Supposedly the first time the
manufacturer had ever seen that failure mode.

But that's the second full data-centre outage we've been affected by, in two
different data centres operated by two different companies.

Which makes me very happy to have equipment in two entirely separate
locations.

------
JSno
academic paper and presentation about this topic.
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/fast13/understanding-
robus...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/fast13/understanding-robustness-
ssds-under-power-fault)

------
yskchu
This is just republishing of a ssd report which was already on hacker news a
few days ago, old news.

~~~
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6973179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6973179)

~~~
shaneofalltrad
Not only old news but this site is a link farm, scroll down to this
recommended blog
([http://lifefactopia.com/shopping/m1/?mb=out&sub=usm1&aid=h44](http://lifefactopia.com/shopping/m1/?mb=out&sub=usm1&aid=h44)).
Ii is for QuiBids a full on scam.

------
dm2
I have a few SanDisk Extreme SSDs and have found them very reliable.

[http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-2-5-Inch-Solid-
SDSSDXP...](http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-2-5-Inch-Solid-
SDSSDXP-240G-G25/dp/B00COF7E3K/)

It seems like they picked very random SSDs to test, and everything from 8GB to
480GB drives, but only 6 drives total.

The website below indicates that smaller capacity drives will wear out faster,
so the original posts tests are completely flawed.

[http://ssdendurancetest.com/](http://ssdendurancetest.com/)

------
happycube
Interestingly, both intel drives reviewed use their own controllers. I doubt
their Sandforce drives would do as well!

------
reinhardt1053
What about Corsair?

